# olive oil ?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

can olive oil be used on bands oil not popeyes girl friend


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

If it sits it will go rancid and get very sticky and hard to get off . MM


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

MeatMechanic said:


> If it sits it will go rancid and get very sticky and hard to get off . MM


----------



## JERLOPICK (Feb 5, 2012)

I USED TO FLY RUBBER POWERED MODLE AIRPLANES AND WE USED ARMORALL ( original) ON THE RUBBER, IT GAVE LONGER FLIGHTS & LONGER LIFE. WORK IT IN WITH YOUR FINGERS AND KEEP IT AWAY THE FORKS & POUCH!! DONT SPRAY IT ON ! USE SPARINGLY!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

JERLOPICK said:


> I USED TO FLY RUBBER POWERED MODLE AIRPLANES AND WE USED ARMORALL ( original) ON THE RUBBER, IT GAVE LONGER FLIGHTS & LONGER LIFE. WORK IT IN WITH YOUR FINGERS AND KEEP IT AWAY THE FORKS & POUCH!! DONT SPRAY IT ON ! USE SPARINGLY!!!


Really ? Interesting.

I would have though that with Armor All containing diethylene glycol ( a known solvent ) it would be bad for latex.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have been told not to use it for the same reasons


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe, I picked this up on Chief A.J site. Made for everything we use. Sunblock for our stuff

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I have not, researched the ingredients (none listed) but it works great!

Bill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

if you asked olive oil good for massage - I would say YES


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> if you asked olive oil good for massage - I would say YES


Irfan, have you seen how boney she is?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

e~shot said:


> if you asked olive oil good for massage - I would say YES


YEP!


----------

